# John Deere 1040 power steering and hydraulic



## gbochow (May 18, 2016)

We have no power steering or hydraulic has anyone got any ideas with what we could try to fix this problem??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello gbochow,

Welcome to the forum.

Sounds like your hydraulic pump is not working. Have you checked the fluid level in your hydraulic reservoir? Have you changed the hydraulic filter? Does your tractor have a suction screen that may be plugged?


----------



## gbochow (May 18, 2016)

Hello Big T
Do you think it could be the front pump?? Thanks for that will check all that in the morning.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you referring to a front engine-mounted pump? Does your tractor have a front end loader?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Is this a problem that began some time back and has gradually gotten worse, or something that just suddenly appeared? Dirty filter and/or clogged suction screen are always possibles, as well as the hydraulic pump drive coupler. They have been known to fail. The pump may be in serviceable condition, but simply not turning. If that's the case, the sound from the pump area usually will be noticeably different from when the system was last working.


----------



## gbochow (May 18, 2016)

Big T 
I am referring too front engine and yes we have a front blade on it as well.


----------



## gbochow (May 18, 2016)

Hello Fedup 

Yes it did gradually got worse once it got hot it wouldn't work properly and its stopped completely. Thanks for what you have suggested and we will have a look at that today.


----------

